# new betta



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i got a betta for a new tank i started at work. he is so beautiful. the kids at the daycare i work at love him. i will try to get pictures and send them in.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

sounds great!!!! congrats on the new betta!


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

very nice bud, cnt wait to see some of the pics


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

its in a 5 gallon i hope! cant wit to see pics


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

yes he is in a five gal. with two apple snails. it is so funny i was telling the kids the name of the snails and one said "where's the apple?" she must have thought i said apple and snails or something. she wanted to know where our apple was. haha. funny kids. i am going to see if i can get the pics we took small enough.

today when i went to work, the new betta looked a bit drab. his coloring wasn't as vibrant as it had been the day before. he was a bit slow too. i am hoping it is just a bit of stress and he will get over it. my other one does that sometimes when something stressful happens. he has done it twice. i acclimated him very slowly took all day to do it. but he did have some kids trying to put their fingers in his little cup before he got put in his tank. i am going to keep a close eye on him. hopefully it is just a little stress. by the end of the day he was perking up and eating, but still a bit dull in coloration. hmm...any advice? 

the pics wont get small enough to fit here while still being big enough to put on here for anyone to see. how do you guys get the bigger sized pics on here. mine are all too many pixels. how do you reduce that?


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

make sure the kids arent tapping on the tank that might scare the fish


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i know that.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats, cant wait to see the pics! We just got a new betta too. As for the resizing, you can send them to us we can resize them for you. Photobucket has a resizing option, but I don't know how well that works.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

how do i send them to you for resizing?


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

he is doing great by the way. been in his new tank a week now. color has returned to the beautiful color it started and he is eating. not a whole lot, and only food that sinks, but he is eating. i think the water is too cold. i was told the building stays at a constant seventy four degrees. i am going to check the temp. they dont have a thermometer. i might just buy a cooler temp fish for their tank and take the betta home. ask my parents for a loan on a new tank set up for him. dont know where i would put him, but i will work something out. i am leaving that job in a week and i would hate for him to die without proper tank conditions and no one there thinks you need to do full water changes ever. i do ninety percents weekly at home (sometime biweekly but at least fifty percent every week, usually ninety, but sometimes it is clean enough especially since i got this snail) they only do ten percents once every few months. so i dont really want to leave him. but i dont want to take the fish i bought for the kids away from them. so maybe i will get something that can handle the cooler and dirtier conditions to leave them with. something easier to care for. like a goldfish? any suggestions of a fish i can leave that will survive and i wont have guilt? i dont want to leave that betta. and if the temp is wrong and there is no outlet in the place where the tank is so i cannot put a heater in, then i can just get a fish that can handle it and i wont feel guilty about leaving a fish in conditions it cannot handle. i also wont feel guilty about taking the fish i got for the kids and made such a big deal about.


----------



## kelicom (Sep 27, 2005)

Re: loss of color... I let my male betta stay in with his fry after he bred, and I had the same thing happen to him. If a fish could turn white with fright, this one did, almost literally. He's a dark color, almost black with red and aqua highlights, but when I put my hand in the tank to take out the small filter to change the carbon, he paled instantly to a dull grey color. It was as if he was a parent watching his child run into the street. A lot of the babies were hanging out by the filter so I think he was afraid I was going to hurt one of them. He regained his color hours later. What a dad. 

If I were you, I would definitely take the betta home. Seventy-four is way too cold for a tropical fish. However, I would not replace him with another fish unless you are going to be around to educate the children and the adults at the daycare about what a fish needs to be comfortable. I would look at this as an opportunity to educate kids about animals and how to treat them, and by taking him home, you can explain how different fish need different temps. 

Good luck!


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

78-80 F peopleand to reduce the stress a little he would prolly like some plants!


----------

